# Super Glue and My Cracked, Bleeding Thumb



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just about every winter, I go through this garbage with a cracked and bleeding thumb and one or two fingers on my right hand.

Have always been told it is because of the dry winter air.

Anyway, . . . saw something a few days ago about "super glue and small cuts", . . . basically said it works great, . . . ought to have a number of tubes in your bug out kit.

Well, . . . the finger closed up, . . . it's healing, . . . but the thumb didn't and wouldn't. Last night I got the ol' super glue out, . . . pinched the cracked thumb back together, . . . super glued the dude, . . . worked great. Usually is a pain at night, roll over and hit it with the pillow or on the mattress, . . . not last night.

Anyway, . . . just thought I'd share, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks, I’ve heard of this, I’ve used a product that’s called New Skin, it works for scraps and small cuts, but not for actually closing a wound.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

My dad takes blood thinners and super glue is exactly what his doctor suggested to close a bleeding wound until he could get it seen about 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have used super glue for cuts of all variety for some years. It is especially useful for cuts on fingers as already stated. I typically squirt some on the cut area, let harden and then use a file to smooth without going too far. It seems to naturally wear off/fall off while the wound heals. I have experienced zero side affects.
I am someone that suffer with very dry and itchy skin during the winter. Drives me nutty. I typically have sensitive/dry skin and can not use any soap, shampoo or deodorant that has any scents in them.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I use a product called "O'Keeffe's" for dry cracky skin. It's really for feet, but works for hands, too.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I have to caution everyone on this use.
Yes, it works. Yes, there are products specifically advertised to do this, and they're basically just super-glue.
However, when you decide to do this, be absolutely positive that you can close the wound entirely before applying the chemical.
Super-glue is an acid. It literally melts the superficial layer of whatever it's applied to, and "welds" the two surfaces together, like PVC glue does.
Because it's an acid, it will cause tremendous pain if it seeps into the wound, and down to the nerve endings. I speak from experience.
I had a cut on my thumb, right on the pad. I wanted my wife to glue it up for me. I thought I'd pinched it well enough. I did not.
The next few minutes were fully of screaming, teeth clenching, a string of profanities that all had to be censored on the fly due to children being present, and a funny looking dance being performed by dad while howling away.

In the end, it did work.
I've never built up the courage to try it again.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Bag Balm


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I use a product called "O'Keeffe's" for dry cracky skin. It's really for feet, but works for hands, too.


I have to emphasize sideKahr's message here.
Prevention is key.
My father suffered chemical burns on his hands back in high school while working construction. He thinks it was from lye.
Anyways, whatever happened to his hands cause his sweat glands to stop working altogether. Whatever other natural mechanisms exist for keeping skin moist, they were stopped too.
He cannot go a day without hand lotion, or every crease in his hands will begin to crack, and the cracks will form cracks. It leads to bleeding if he's not careful.
Since you already know there's a pattern to why you get these cracks, do what my dad does, and what SK is promoting.
Get yourself some good hand lotion.

An ounce of prevention...


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Try a bit of hand lotion. I get the same small painful cracks on my fingers and heels. the lotion seems to work wonders in only a day or two


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> Try a bit of hand lotion. I get the same small painful cracks on my fingers and heels. the lotion seems to work wonders in only a day or two


I've tried all kinds of lotions, . . . but I'm also a clean freak. If there is a reason to wash my hands, . . . I do it. It keeps me mostly well, . . . but the down side is the dry skin.

Lotion "kinda" helps, . . . vaseline actually works the best for me, . . . but every thing I touch becomes slip and slide.

But thanks y'all for the comments.

Say, Kauboy, . . . you didn't by any chance video tape that did you?? Probably make a hit on the youtube circuit, . . . lol.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the scoop on super glue. I have an ex yankee son in law who used it to glue a broke off false tooth back together and it lasted a long time. The best moisturizer to rub on you stuff is vaseline. My legs get dry and itchy when wearing grand pa pants in the winter. It really helps. Also good for chapped lips.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> I've tried all kinds of lotions, . . . but I'm also a clean freak. If there is a reason to wash my hands, . . . I do it. It keeps me mostly well, . . . but the down side is the dry skin.
> 
> Lotion "kinda" helps, . . . vaseline actually works the best for me, . . . but every thing I touch becomes slip and slide.
> 
> ...


My wife works at a daycare, so she's washing her hands constantly, and had the same result of dry and cracked skin.
She did find a product that worked like magic for her dry skin. I'll try to remember to ask what it was.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Try Vicks. It works wonders, aside from your hands you can put it on your feet and sleep in socks. Got baby feet? Gotta get ya some.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@dwight55. Lynette said to get a bottle of Porter's and use it!
I concur. She turned me on to it and it works.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> @dwight55. Lynette said to get a bottle of Porter's and use it!
> I concur. She turned me on to it and it works.


Whats Porters?

I use the super glue trick for a quick fix.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have seen it used for small cuts. I have resorted to duct tape a few times.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Whats Porters?
> 
> I use the super glue trick for a quick fix.


It's an oil/lotion that'll keep your hands from dryer by out. Designed by some business owner when he saw that his concrete workers' hands were in horrible condition.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> It's an oil/lotion that'll keep your hands from dryer by out. Designed by some business owner when he saw that his concrete workers' hands were in horrible condition.


I'll have to look for some if its not a regional product.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Corn huskers lotion is good stuff too.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lot of old farmers around here use Udder balm .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> I'll have to look for some if its not a regional product.


I order it. 
https://www.porterslotion.com/sweet-porter-s-lotion-9-oz-buy-2-or-more-at-12-75-each.html


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> I order it.
> https://www.porterslotion.com/sweet-porter-s-lotion-9-oz-buy-2-or-more-at-12-75-each.html


Yeah I've never seen it on the shelf up here in Meatchicken.

Looks interesting.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> Corn huskers lotion is good stuff too.


Last I checked Corn Huskers is mostly water and glycerine. Which glycerine is very good for the skin. I like NOW brand all veggie. It makes a real good sugar sub for diabetics. it has the consisetentcy of honey..is half a sweet as sucrose aka table sugar and effects blood sugar not at all. Make exellent cordials in the hooch cooking hobby. Fireball and stuff like that. They sell some junk at Walmart but it aint all veggie. Be good enough to rub on the hands. 
https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...targid=kwd-16104563960&ref=pd_sl_75lrj2muj4_b


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Lot of old farmers around here use Udder balm .


I got an old chum who swears by the stuff too. He is early 80s and survived the Frozen Chosin over in Korea. He say it was colder than heck over there. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bag_Balm


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Super glue is great for healing up small shallow cuts . 

For the cracking, not to treat but prevent, is some hand cream not the women's stuff rather a old fashioned greasy salve. I like one called Grampa's salive. 

Also are you wearing gloves? Wear gloves when it is cold - can you do stuff without as it is not that cold - sure but you get cracked skin after a couple weeks. Do you handle gas or oil - use cheap plastic gloves when you change oil to keep it off your hands year round. Working with grease and oils on cars without gloves is not good . Any solvents - got to have gloves. Get a pair of "chemical" gloves to pump your gas with . I can never understand someone handling a gas pump bare skinned. 

Try those things and some salve and see if it helps you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Super glue is great for healing up small shallow cuts .
> 
> For the cracking, not to treat but prevent, is some hand cream not the women's stuff rather a old fashioned greasy salve. I like one called Grampa's salive.
> 
> ...


I got helicopter fuel on my hands the last time it was freezing, down here. You can guess how quickly my hands went to pot.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yup I have 3, 4 - 5MM cracks on almost all my fingers! I use liquid skin and it certainly helps!
I try to keep hands moisturized but easier said than done! Earlier in the week when it was 12F
the starter solenoid on my truck decided to not work. I picked up replacement and with frozen hands
changed it out and it took me a painful hour and truck fired right up! My fingers are now a cracked mess!
I have been soaking fingers in Aloe gel most of the day and that took pain away and put liquid skin over cuts
and bandaged and OK for now! I don't mind winter, cold, snow, ice what so ever but chewed up hands just sucks!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm surprised no one has said this yet. 
Superglue use for wounds is a by product of the Vietnam war. 
Originally discovered by Kodak to fix sights on weapons it became the go to to close wounds during the Vietnam war.

See http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/a25067/the-surprising-military-history-of-superglue/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

And when you get tired of paying the insane amount of money they want for a small amount of Super Glue, buy a bottle of CA Glue.

CA Adhesive - Medium (2.5oz) | Klingspor's Woodworking Shop

It is EXACTLY the same glue as Super Glue but at a 1/10 the price.

They make a thin, medium and thick viscosity. I suggest the medium for first aid applications. I use the the thin when I am turning wood pens. I have a bottle of the thick, but have never found a use for it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> I'm surprised no one has said this yet.
> Superglue use for wounds is a by product of the Vietnam war.
> Originally discovered by Kodak to fix sights on weapons it became the go to to close wounds during the Vietnam war.
> 
> ...


Gosh. We thought everyone knew this! :laugh:

By the way, you're up next, killer. Going to be ready, next weekend?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I was ordering some medical supplies for my first aid kit over the phone and asked to buy the medical grade super glue. The guy on the other line who was a retired LEO whispered to me and said don't get it. It cost over $30.00 for a small tube and it was not worth it. He told me to go to Wally world and get the super glue and to get the kind that has a brush instead of the tube. He said the brush applicator is the best because it could be reused over and over again unlike the tube, once opened will likely go bad and harden.

I got a real bad cut one day. I pinched the wound shut for a minute or two, then applied the super glue. It worked very well, But... Like kauboy said, it hurt like a M'efer. I believe the glue hurt more than the cut from the blade. But the cut was secured and very little chance for infection... I would use it again...


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Just a word of caution, Dermabond that we use to close wounds is very much like superglue with the one exception. Dermabond is sterile. While superglue will close a wound, it may also introduce bacteria into the wound as well. However, if I were bleeding out and had superglue, I would take my chances! :tango_face_wink:


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

What dry, cracked skin needs is emollients, (and perhaps a better diet or nutrients). Super Glue is only a temporary reprieve, and doesn't solve the cause of your problem, -but nice to know it worked in a pinch.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I will take super glue getting in the crack a bit over hot wing sauce getting in there, I have had both. I use super glue on my thumbs every winter, they always crack right at the corner of the nail.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Brilliant solution to a painful problem.:tango_face_smile: I had dry skin in Alaska, and my lips would crack, and it was all I could do to heal them. I used Blistex, but I should have gone with Vaseline or something. I should have improvised and tried new solutions, but now I know.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Winter and cold,dry air poses many hazards to skin.especially your hands. wear fleece gloves? or synthetic skiers gloves?.yes,they are nice and warm but abrasive.here in the great winter snowpile the Yoopers call gods country (the upper part of michigun)the wife and I use cotton glove liners with the index finger and thumb cut off before we put on our fleece flipper gloves.we like flipper gloves because you can have a few moments of dexterity before your fingers or hands fall off.

Depending on the state of the hand we use bag balm (greasy but protects well)use at night before bed it will make your hands supple,aquaphor healing ointment (not greasy)coat hands with it when you leave the house.eucerin advanced healing lotion (greasy with emollients)put this on the really rough spots.and for those that wash a lot of dishes,Dove dish liquid.if you have to wash your hands frequently and apply an antibacterial,use something without alcohol like walmart's equate alcohol free hand sanitizer,Germ-x,or Purell makes one also.

Small cuts from everyday hand usage that will not close,We use,an antibiotic ointment like neosporin or,honey,wound closure strips,and coflex that we buy from the feed store nearby,its a lot cheaper than the stuff at the drugstore.the issue is,whenever you get your hands wet,you have to change the dressing.use some nitrile gloves temporary but dont keep them on long. 

Sometimes,you have to debride the area,especially on thumbs where the outer edge of the nail meets the side of the thumbclip away with small nail trimmers,apply your antibiotic and wrap it.

The trick is,winter or any other season,keep something on your hands to protect them.


----------



## 2guns (Mar 12, 2018)

remember chap stick and other lip treatments are not only for lips. so, please remember to stock up.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

2guns said:


> remember chap stick and other lip treatments are not only for lips. so, please remember to stock up.


I use cheap nasty chap stick on the zippers on my bags as well.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

You could rub on your backside if you ever have to go to a bar that you are unfamiliar with - it’ll help keep chaps away 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OrchadsPrim (Jun 16, 2018)

The use of superglue to heal wounds is something classic. In this modern days is used in some surgery wounds and rural areas


----------

